# 36 Schwinn Stem/fork seized! Any ideas



## ZE52414 (May 14, 2019)

So I grabbed this crazy rare paint scheme b9/b10 in hopes I could potentially save it. Turns out I’m having doubts that this bike is no more than a wall hanger. Anybody have any ideas or tricks. 

The fork won’t budge and since I bought it from a one armed guy he chopped the left side of the handlebar off. Lmao


----------



## fordmike65 (May 14, 2019)




----------



## ZE52414 (May 14, 2019)

Here is the stem bolt. This makes no sense.


----------



## buickmike (May 14, 2019)

You winsum Ann u losesum


----------



## ZE52414 (May 14, 2019)

At least the fenders are good lol


----------



## volksboy57 (May 14, 2019)

how did you unfreeze it??


----------



## ZE52414 (May 14, 2019)

volksboy57 said:


> how did you unfreeze it??



The stem bolt broke free with a little wd40.


----------



## ZE52414 (May 14, 2019)

It’s everything else that is the problem!


----------



## Jeff54 (May 14, 2019)

I wouldn't be shy with toilet bowl cleaner and steel wire brush  to eat the layers of rust off and see what you've got left to work with. That stem bolt looks amazing, maybe you get lucky inside too.

Alternately, After you cut the head post off, then, you can slice it open and retrieve the stem an fork. (What's left of it). [grin]


----------



## ZE52414 (May 14, 2019)

Jeff54 said:


> I wouldn't be shy with toilet bowl cleaner and steel wire brush  to eat the layers of rust off and see what you've got left to work with. That stem bolt looks amazing, maybe you get lucky inside too.
> 
> Alternately, After you cut the head post off, then, you can slice it open and retrieve the stem an fork. (What's left of it). [grin]



I really want to save the frame:/. In hopes there might be some
Paint left under the super crust.


----------



## Brutuskend (May 14, 2019)

If all else fails, and it probably will from the looks of what you are dealing with. HEAT


----------



## Goldenrod (May 15, 2019)

Cold spray -- penetrating oil


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 15, 2019)

Is the fork frozen, or the stem frozen? @ZE52414


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Is the fork frozen, or the stem frozen? @ZE52414



They are both frozen. The stem will not budge, and the fork will not turn. I just got off work so I’m going to see if pb blaster did anything.


----------



## fordmike65 (May 15, 2019)

Kill it with fire


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Kill it with fire



I think I’m going to pull the fenders before I add some heat.  But yes that is my next plan! Lol


----------



## Kramai88 (May 15, 2019)

Put the gum walls on it. 
After you break that fork free on the rust bucket [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

Kramai88 said:


> Put the gum walls on it.
> After you break that fork free on the rust bucket [emoji23]
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That rust bucket is coming with me to your house. So get ready for it.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (May 15, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> They are both frozen. The stem will not budge, and the fork will not turn. I just got off work so I’m going to see if pb blaster did anything.



I just had the same stem issue on my new 36 Colson LWB project..Bolt broken off, would not budge no matter what I did..(Forks were secured) I messed with it for 3wks with PB Blaster....I'll have to recreate what I did, took 2 hammer hits and it was free..
The fork.....not sure....as far as heat goes, a small propane torch would have enough heat, I think, to loosen the nuts 1 at a time.
I'll get some pics if it doesn't pour rain....


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

WetDogGraphix said:


> I just had the same stem issue on my new 36 Colson LWB project..Bolt broken off, would not budge no matter what I did..(Forks were secured) I messed with it for 3wks with PB Blaster....I'll have to recreate what I did, took 2 hammer hits and it was free..
> The fork.....not sure....as far as heat goes, a small propane torch would have enough heat, I think, to loosen the nuts 1 at a time.
> I'll get some pics if it doesn't pour rain....



What. Crazy is the stem bolt looks brand new. It didn’t snap. And the wedge is moving around.  I’m going to get the propane torch now


----------



## ZE52414 (May 15, 2019)

Little update lmao. Stem and 1/3 of the steer tube removed. Hopefully the rest will come out easier. I can weld a new steer tube .


----------

